# First time Plasti dipping....



## Bpmcruze (May 27, 2014)

Were the after pictures lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The lower lip? Lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

your leg?

kidding


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol yes the lower lip, I'll post finished results in the morning if everything turns out lol gotta keep you guys in suspense  any tips or pointers? Like I said this is my first time and I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to dipping.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

a bit late but start out with a semi light coat and then go heavier each coat. also go to youtube and look at dip your car they have a million guides that are helpful.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'm also doing the upper front bar where that silverado badge sits lol


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


>


Don't get any overspray on that silver bullet sign! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Right!!! Lol sure would be a shame lol should have them sponser me some beer for this project lol is it wrong that I have a coors sign and drinking miller products? Lmao


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Think I went a little heavy on the front bar abit lol
also did the chrome on the rear bumper.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

After a couple minutes of drying time, seems like it turned out pretty good. Now I gotta put a couple coats on the lip.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Finished!!!! What you guys think??


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I even did fender strips lol I really love plasti- dip!!!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

looks great man! I really like the lower front lip, im sure many people will steal that 
stripes came out perfect too!


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

when you took the tape off of the edges of the bar did it peel off the dip on the bar at all


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

12silverLT said:


> when you took the tape off of the edges of the bar did it peel off the dip on the bar at all


A little bit, had to touch it up abit. I think I waited to long to peel the tape off. I'm glad everyone likes it.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Lower lip was exactly what I planned on doing this week. Now with deer dents in the hood, I might have to modify. Think,think,think. 
I like the look of yours.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great and now you are addicted lol.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Might dip the roof next haha


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good! I hadn't thought of just the lower lip.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I like the look of it. Keep it up!


-Brad


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I hit a **** doing 60 on 43 heading south towards port Washington, front bumper is damaged and knocked out my driver side fog light. Gotta get a new front bumper and fogs. Just hope there's no mechanical damage.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow..after you did all that? Dang man sorry to hear, hope all goes well!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

It hasn't even been 24 hrs lol, just hope my car gets fixed ASAP so I can re dip the cruzen.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang man that's unfortunate.. :/


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

It's all good, frustrating for sure!!!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Dang that red and black looks sexy! Sorry that happened though. But threads like this make me jealous that I can't do any mods like that on my Cruze. Really suckish part about getting the black granite. Everything is already black. Only thing to plastidip is the chrome :tongue:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Of course you can plasti dip makes many colors man! Just be creative and do you.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

That does suck how are the deer up there right now I take hwy 11 home from Racine to elkhorn wi and I see about 12 a night


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Of course you can plasti dip makes many colors man! Just be creative and do you.


I can't think of anything that'll still look clean after it's done. I don't want something that looks too ricey lol


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Think I saw about 15 in the past 2 nights on back roads in fond du lac county. Kinda wish I hit a deer and totaled the car so I could get a camaro...would definetly miss the cruze thou!! Lol


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont blame ya that would be nice


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Still butt hurt about that bumper lol


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I hit a **** with my last car and it messed the car up then about 6 months later I hot in to a reck a lady in elkhorn pulled out in front of me and I t boned her and thats how I got my cruze


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I was really proud of that dip job too :-/


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Did the rear lip spoiler and chrome bar.


----------

